# Serial Squirrel: Neighbors Keep Eye Out for Fierce Rodent



## Robert59 (Jan 1, 2021)

Residents of a Queens neighborhood are dealing with a squirrely threat.
Denizens of the New York City borough's Rego Park neighborhood say an aggressive squirrel has jumped on them and bitten them in the past several weeks, WCBS-TV reported Wednesday.

Micheline Frederick pointed to a bruise on her wrist where she said the squirrel landed on her and then sank its teeth into her fingers and hand.

https://www.usnews.com/news/offbeat...rrel-neighbors-keep-eye-out-for-fierce-rodent


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 1, 2021)

*He's probably hungry.*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2021)

I hope it doesn't have rabies!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2021)

Naw.  Like everyone else in NYC, be they right, left, or center, the squirrels are just expressing their anger that Bill de Blasio is still mayor.  Here in NYC, we call him 'the Great Uniter' because everybody hates him.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 1, 2021)

Poor baby!  Probably scared out it’s mind...literally


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 3, 2021)

Perhaps it has had a bad encounter with humans and it's striking first, asking questions later.


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

OMG, I never realized that those cute little things could be so aggressive.


----------

